# Male peacock id



## Mike45 (Sep 17, 2019)

I would like to I.D. the redish orange and blue male peacock to get some females for breeding. I'm working on separating my sulfur head for the same purpose. He has bred with an o.b. 3 times so far.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Very colorful male, but he is not a natural fish and unless you know the breeding history, the fish cannot be ID exactly to get the same exact females. You would have to go to the breeder, if that is even possible, to get related females, and I assume you can't do that.

You can try some "Red Peacock" females, called names like "German Red", "Rubenscens", "Ruby Red" and many more made up names but these fish vary a lot and can be hybrids. You could try "Stuartgranti Maleri" females, and see what you get, that would be the closest pure fish. Maybe you can have shipped some females from somebody who claims to have a nice line of Red Peacocks, but some sellers will tell you anything to make a sale, so you have to be wary.

Now he will breed with any of the common Aulonocara females, he will not care much.


----------



## Mike45 (Sep 17, 2019)

Thank you. I think some German res females might match up nicely.


----------



## Whatyonameizz (Nov 16, 2019)

That is a german red peacock for sure or a ruby red


----------



## Tvdk2689 (May 18, 2019)

I bought similar to this labeled as eureka red.
Germans usually are mixed yellow/orange/red
Eurekas mixed red/pink/purple if that makes sense.
But yes are hybrids in a sense.


----------

